# Look what we found



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

It was taken by my pal visiting from Oxford. We took him to Lochnagar for the day. 

Isn't he pretty?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

:mf_dribble: gorgues adder and great pic!


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a super picture. Aren't adders just beautiful?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

It is a good pic, isn't it?  I named him Bob, only to then get told rather sternly "No dear, we're not taking him home" :lol2:


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I wana see one


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

Ahhh awesome the snake that got me into reps in the first place! got bitten when I was little and been facinated ever since


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Mikeysm said:


> I wana see one


I'm sure you will some time. You could go adder spotting! Like train spotting but a bit more snakey 



pandamonium said:


> Ahhh awesome the snake that got me into reps in the first place! got bitten when I was little and been facinated ever since


Isn't it funny how you loved it instead of being scared of it?  I wait for this to happen with me and spiders, but nothing yet....I still hate them! :lol2:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

lovely!

was that recently/today? i would have thought it was still too cold for reptiles.

i once saw an adder (a black one!) crossing a road as i cycled along. i slammed the brakes on and tried to find it... not realising it probably didn't want to be friends with me and might find my bare legs a nice target should i find it!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

laurencea said:


> lovely!
> 
> was that recently/today? i would have thought it was still too cold for reptiles.
> 
> i once saw an adder (a black one!) crossing a road as i cycled along. i slammed the brakes on and tried to find it... not realising it probably didn't want to be friends with me and might find my bare legs a nice target should i find it!


No, it was August/September time 

It might have wanted to be friends  Although trousers might be a better idea!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

ahhhh... thought maybe you were having a heatwave!

in about a month the reptiles will be waking - i'll be common lizard hunting. i'd love to see an adder, but they're pretty tricky to find. might have to make do with grass snakes.

trousers are a good idea, always!


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

I was only little, 5 or 6 on holiday walking the dog, i practically stood on it and my nan said I'd scared it, I think that stuck didn't have a nasty reaction that i remember I was spoilt rotten after a trip to A&E now THAT I remember


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

Where did you see this? I don't get it.... wild snakes around Oxford?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

laurencea said:


> ahhhh... thought maybe you were having a heatwave!
> 
> in about a month the reptiles will be waking - i'll be common lizard hunting. i'd love to see an adder, but they're pretty tricky to find. might have to make do with grass snakes.
> 
> trousers are a good idea, always!


A heatwave! If only, then maybe my house wouldn't be so damn cold :lol2:



pandamonium said:


> I was only little, 5 or 6 on holiday walking the dog, i practically stood on it and my nan said I'd scared it, I think that stuck didn't have a nasty reaction that i remember I was spoilt rotten after a trip to A&E now THAT I remember


Aww bless. Funny how as kids we get rewarded for hurting ourselves 



Anna_x said:


> Where did you see this? I don't get it.... wild snakes around Oxford?


nah, it was at Lochnagar, in the Grampians. Our friend from Oxford was visiting us and he wanted to see a _real_ hill!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> It is a good pic, isn't it?  I named him Bob, only to then get told rather sternly "No dear, we're not taking him home" :lol2:


Should that not have been "Roberta"? :lol:

There's an area just outside Dufftown in Banffshire that has loads of black adders - well they did 35 years ago when we found one! The local guy said there were loads of them and he never walked up the hill where we walked because of them - just he didn't tell us. It was the dogs that disturbed it, otherwise we might have missed it altogether.


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

ur so lucky. ive never seen any wild reps about. not that i know were to look but every1 else seems to getlucky and just stumble across them. were might i find an adder or grass snake? please dnt just say in grass lolol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well you know grass snakes like water, so anywhere quiet with a stream, pond or lake and you might find grass snakes.

Adders, kind of anywhere! They like open spaces such as heaths, downs and moorlands, but they are primarily a diurnal species, so early morning, late evening is probably the best time to spot them.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

What a wonderful sight! Great photo.


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a place in little hadham in hertfordshire where i used to live full of adders, grass snakes, and slow worms we used to find them under old garage doors (it was a construction site). Also had tiny purpley/blue lizards under a bridge in the river ash which never flows but when it rains you get a little pool with newts and things and the little lizards used to come out, never able to catch one tho fast little buggers.

Chris


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Stunning photo


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

i love it


----------



## Romski (Dec 2, 2007)

*adders*

"It was taken by my pal visiting from Oxford. We took him to Lochnagar for the day."

Gods own country and as I recall an excellent distillery!

How common are the adders up there? 

If you are interested in snakes the Arne nature reserve is an excellent place to go spotting. 

Rom


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> It is a good pic, isn't it?  I named him Bob, only to then get told rather sternly "No dear, we're not taking him home" :lol2:


Nice find. I think you may have to rename Bob though as your Adder looks like a female to me! lol


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Romski said:


> "It was taken by my pal visiting from Oxford. We took him to Lochnagar for the day."
> 
> Gods own country and as I recall an excellent distillery!
> 
> ...


A fine distillery :2thumb:

To be honest I'm not sure how common they are, I'm not often in areas where you might see them. Sometimes it takes a visitor to take you to these wonderful places that are on your doorstep 



JaySteel said:


> Nice find. I think you may have to rename Bob though as your Adder looks like a female to me! lol


Yep, someone else said that when I first posted this thread! I know very little about snakes, I have always just automatically called things (fish, snails, etc) boys unless I know differently :lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Roll on the spring!!!
Great pic btw:2thumb:


----------



## Sparko (Jun 30, 2010)

laurencea said:


> ahhhh... thought maybe you were having a heatwave!
> 
> in about a month the reptiles will be waking - i'll be common lizard hunting. i'd love to see an adder, but they're pretty tricky to find. might have to make do with grass snakes.
> 
> trousers are a good idea, always!


It's actually not unheard of to be seeing adders at this time of year. I've already seen some reports of adders being spotted in the County Durham area this month.

I spent all of last summer looking for them at the 'hot spots' but the best I came across was shed skin.

I might have a little venture out this Sunday, just in case :2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

In the grounds were I work there is an Adder hiberneculum in the electric box lol. Plenty of grass snakes around too.


----------

